# Neuer Bmx Verein in Augsburg



## bikefreak32 (15. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,
 zurzeit entsteht ein neuer Verein namens Razed e.v der Verein ist bereits als Gemmeinnützig eingetragen und wird vom Titus Augsburg jährliche mit einem Vierstelligem Betrag unterstürtzt geplannt ist eine Halle für Skater und Bmx-er. Ein platz mit Dirts existiert bereits. Wir brauchen jede unterstürzung und sind um jedes neues Mitglied froh. Denn so etwas bedarf viel Arbeit, wenn ihr euch für den Verein interessiert postet es ich werde versuchen die Fragen zu beantworten und dann auch weitere Details nennen. Ihr könnten den Verein auch unter Facebook "Razed" finden. 
Uns interresiert vorallem noch wie viele Leute in Augsburge gerne so eine Halle nützen würden, denn ganz ehrlich, bei uns git es ja eigentlich gar nichts, wenn ihr für eine Halle wärt bitte reinschreiben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bikefreak32 (26. Dezember 2010)

so nun steht die website kuck mal unter www.razed-ev.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

